# Sooooo....we took the breeder up on her offer



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife put a lot of thought into this decision and we decided to take the breeder who we got Quincy and Woodrow from up on her offer to give us a puppy. It's not a decision we took lightly and decided first and foremost that Woodrow needed a buddy and if we did not go this route, then it might be a long time until we had the chance to get a new puppy (regardless of cost). I won't lie, the generous offer was a factor, but it was not the main factor. We still miss Quincy but we know he would not want his brother to be without a buddy.

With all that said, we drove decided to name him Winston (Woodrow and Winston has a nice ring to it). As you can tell we like the "distinguished" names  Woodrow and Winston are getting along well so far, as well as we could have hoped for. Woodrow is being a little stand-off-ish at times, but that is expected. He is not being "mean", just taking the stands that "this is my house!". Since bringing Winston home, Woodrow has enjoyed his nightly bully stick chewing more than he has in months. Woodrow and Quincy had this little ritual in which Quincy would steal Woodrow's bully stick and we think Woodrow missed having a chew-time buddy. He has also played fetch more in the house since we got Winston. Winston will take off after Woodrow (Winston doesn't know what he is chasing quite yet, just that he needs to follow Woodrow) and Woodrow definitely likes it. While he is still adjusting (we all are), Woodrow definitely seems brighter and enjoys the camaraderie that he can't fully get with his three cousins. Winston has a unique personality and is his own dog, which is all we wanted.

Here are a few crummy pics. It makes it look like all they do is sleep 

The ride home:




























Some more pics:


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is a video for your viewing pleasure. They are still feeling each other out but as Winston gets bigger I am sure they will be able to play much better. Winston is a whopping 2.5 lbs, so he has some growing to do.

His hair is also super long, the breeder was letting it grow out apparently. He will get his first hair cut in a few weeks.

*Winston and Woodrow playing in the yard*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh they are precious together! So happy for you guys  !


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so happy for you. I would have done the same thing. I find it helps when they have a buddy. Love the pics he is so cute.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He is adorable :wub: I love the video of them running around in the yard together :wub: I also think that Quincy would have wanted Woodrow to have a playmate... I also love the name Winston


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations on getting Winston. I love the video of the 2 of them playing. They look like they're having so much fun. Woodrow looks so happy.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I am just thrilled for you. Such a beautiful puppy. Looks like Woodrow and Winston are going to be great friends.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Precious!!! Very happy for all of you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh.... I know he doesn't replace Quincy.... but this makes me happy for you all.

I hope Winston is very healing for everyone. And I'm sure Woodrow will continue to be a great brother for this little guy 

Congrats!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice to see you back & w/such good news! Enjoy the bonding & keep posting pics! They are sweet together.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so glad you decided to do this, and what a wonderful gesture from your breeder! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really thrilled for you all . Winston is just gorgeous. They look so happy playing. Quincy can never be replaced, but little Winston will bring new laughter and joy.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you, I appreciate the kind words. It's somewhat bitter-sweet (more sweet than bitter) as Winston is only with us because Quincy is not, but we certainly don't view Winston as a "replacement" for Quincy. It's a new chapter in our lives and one we are excited to start. Seeing them together makes us laugh and smile and reminds us of how happy Quincy made us all.

Winston is a smart little puppy (born on 2/1/13). He is already walking well on a leash (we are already taking two walks a day and he doesn't miss a beat) and he is VERY good when he is in his crate at night. He stays in our room at night in his crate but he does not whine at all unless he needs to potty. Last night he held it from bedtime to this morning, so that was good. He seems to pick things up pretty quickly and really wants to be buds with Woodrow, which is nice to see.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He's so stinkin' cute!! I am so happy for you all!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Little Winston is a doll...and I loveeee his name. I hope that he brings you much happiness and joy and that Woodrow finds comfort in his new little brother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aaron - I am more than thrilled for you, your wife, Woodrow and even Quincy, that you now have little Winston (can't help thinking of Churchill:w00t::HistericalSmiley in your lives. I think that Quincy would be happy that his parents and brother aren't as sad anymore and that they'll never forget him, but can go on with their lives while loving him forever.

He is adorable and I cracked up at the video...usually the little new pups are all over the older dog, teasing them and bouncing all over the place. Love that Woodrow is establishing himself as the grand poohbah!:chili: It must be very heartwarming to see Woodrow responding to having a playmate again. 

Wishing you all the best with your new little sweetie. So glad you're still here with us.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Aaron, I'm so happy for you and your filter! I know Winston does not replace Quincey, but that hole in your heart will fill with joy a little more each day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Winston is so cute, and I loved the video of both of them bouncing in the grass!
The mixed emotions are tough, but I found that a new puppy keeps you busy, and gives you something positive and happy to think about. Helps you keep moving forward.
There is nothing like the sheer joyfulness of a little white puppy to make you smile! (Except for maybe watching two little ones play together).


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so happy for you and Woodrow. I would have done the same thing getting another. Winston is adorable.....they look so cute together. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After watching that fun video.....I'm thinking your hearts will be mending in no time. And like you said...he's no replacement, but OMG...how can you not love that little dude!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm so happy for you he's just adorable!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like you made the right decision....I am so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so happy for you, Aaron! I hope Winston helps your heart heal.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

sherry said:


> Aaron, I'm so happy for you and your filter! I know Winston does not replace Quincey, but that hole in your heart will fill with joy a little more each day!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 That was supposed to be family ! Stupid iphone!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Winston is soooooo adorable!!!!!:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Aaron. He is adorable. I loved the video of the two boys playing together. Wishing you all much happiness!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Winston is absolutely adorable and I want to wish you the very best of luck with him. I am sure that in time Woodrow, will get used to him and they will become the best of buddies. Thanks for sharing the pictures and video too!! Hope that we will be seeing more pictures.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo they are so cute! Im happy for you guys


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, Winston is a little doll baby and they are sure having fun together. Wishing you the very best with your new little dude.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Winston is just a fluffy cutie pie! So adorable! I loved the video of them bouncing in the yard!! Congratulations ! I agree you can't replace the ones you've lost, but our hearts have room to love another . Winston will help Woodrow too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I think Winston is just what the doctor ordered... he will help heal the broken hearts in all of you, including Quincy...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Winston is a doll and i think he will help to heal the hearts of you, your wife and Woodrow.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh those pics are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures! Handsome boys. Happy for you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. Remember that you're not replacing Quincy in your heart. He will always be with you -- but your heart is big enough to love Winston too and he will help you, your family and Woodrow heal.

Winston and Woodrow will be great buddies -- you can already tell from the pictures and the adorable video.

And it was very kind of your breeder.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Winston is adorable  I'm so happy for your family... I hope he brings you and your wife lots of years of joy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy for you all... I want to share a poem that was sent to me after we lost our Missy and then got Naddie...

*Second Dog
by Lee Avery*
*Sometimes I look for traits in you
Of a little dog you never knew--
A dog who loved me all his days
And understood in special ways.
But that's not fair to you, my elf,
You're not a substitute, but yourself.
You've dried the tears and eased the pain
And tugged my laughter home again.
Yet, at times, puppy, I almost start
When your eyes recall him to my heart.
You'll never lack for love, it's clear--
Because of him, you're twice as dear.*​


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He's darling! Congrats on your new little guy! I'm so glad you got him.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

He's adorable, congratulations!


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, I am so happy for you all! I would've done the same thing. And they look so beautiful together. Thank you for sharing your story, Aaron. It sent me into research mode and I have learned things from your experience I never would've known. Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'm so happy for you all... I want to share a poem that was sent to me after we lost our Missy and then got Naddie...
> 
> *Second Dog
> by Lee Avery*
> ...


Just perfect Terry. :wub:


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words, we appreciate it. It's definitely different having a puppy around but it's good to have another little furball running around. I can tell he is going to be a mama's boy  Right now Winston wants to play with Woodrow more than Woodrow wants to play with him, but we encourage them to play and chase each other. Woodrow has never been around a puppy, so he is adjusting. It will take a little time for Woodrow to adjust to the changes but I know he will be better off with a friend.

I will snap more pics and share them soon


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You've been through so much, what a blessing a new baby in the house is! Congratulations : )


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are the cutest photos. It just makes me want a second fluff all the more. Adorable.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Congratulations...he's so cute. Quincy is happy, I'm sure. He would want you to be as great parents to Winston as you were to him. I'm glad they are getting along so famously.*


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so happy for you. I lost my Roxie girl a month ago and none of us have been the same since. We are getting our new girl Skylar in about 4 wks. From the same breeder as Roxie. We miss are Roxie so much and our other fog Stella misses her too! I can't wait to have Skylar here with us, I'm sure it will help heal your hearts quicker and your pups will be glad they have each other.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Lprego35 said:


> I am so happy for you. I lost my Roxie girl a month ago and none of us have been the same since. We are getting our new girl Skylar in about 4 wks. From the same breeder as Roxie. We miss are Roxie so much and our other fog Stella misses her too! I can't wait to have Skylar here with us, I'm sure it will help heal your hearts quicker and your pups will be glad they have each other.


As you well know it's difficult to lose a member of the family in such a tragic way. I was afraid we were adding a new pup too soon as we are still healing from the loss of Quincy, but as they say "timing is everything". We've had Winston a little over a week now and we are glad we added him to the family. Woodrow and he are playing and interacting a little more each day and that alone makes it all worth it. At first there is that reminder that we have Winston because we don't have Quincy, but we know Quincy would approve and would want us to continue growing as a family. We miss Quincy dearly and my wife still cries because he was such an incredibly special dog, but aren't they all?


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Believe me I know exactly how she feels! The greatest compliment to our dogs, is to get another one. Roxie was my first Maltese and because of her and how special she was, I don't plan on ever being without one in my life! When you have 2 dogs and lose one there is a loss to everyone and your dog misses the companionship! So happy 4 u! I'm counting the days till we have our Skylar!


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Quincy was also our first dog so his loss was especially hard on us. I am glad you will be getting a new family member soon, I am sure it will help you and your family greatly.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm grateful that I have the new girl to look forward to. What happened to Roxie was so awful and left us grieving her terribly. We have all this love for Roxie that we can give to Skylar.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

I loved that picture of Quincy in the purple flowers! I cried reading your story. I'm smiling for your adding a new pup to love, make your family feel complete,I think it would be so much harder on the family to only have the 1 dog.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

I shot the below short video yday after getting home from work. I let Winston out of his crate and we all went outside and they started playing immediately. They played more yday than we have seen so far. The good thing is they played inside AND outside. Play time had been limited mostly to outside for whatever reason. Woodrow is definitely warming up to Winston, which makes us very happy. Winston is a little instigator too so it's a two-way street.

*Video of the two boys playing*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They sure look like they're having fun! You can see Little Winston initiating the play now! I see he's trying to get Woodrow by the tail!! LOL!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

So sweet!!!


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah, he has discovered the time honored "grab the tail" tactic, which Woodrow fully encourages. If you look closely, you can see Woodrow put his tail down and keep his butt turned toward Winston so Winston will grab his tail. Woodrow is teaching Winston how to play the way Woodrow likes to play, which is great. Woodrow is not super physical when he plays, he likes to do more chasing than his cousins do. His cousins are way more physical (and bigger than Woodrow).


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What fun to watch them having such a good time together!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So cute....Woodrow is being such a good big brother! They look like they are really enjoying each other.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Woodrow is definitely being a good big brother. It's fun to see him be a teacher.

My wife sent me this pic today. Apparently Winston walked into the shower and got a little wet


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh so cute. Guess he wanted a bath!


----------

